# Lawn Tractor rear axle leak (help)



## 7394

Hello- 

I have a 2008 Craftsman 20 hp Lawn Tractor, (46" cut) *with 6 speed Dana transaxle model # D6800-1*

Today I noticed a bit of gear oil (80w90) starting to leak from the left side, from the axle oil seal at the rear wheel. 

Any tricks to change that wheel oil seal ? I haven't pulled the wheel yet. Figured I should order seals first.. 

(Also): Do I need to pull the drive pulley off to get to the rubber plug, to add gear oil ? 

Parts book says it only takes 10 ounces of 80w90, But I can't find a drain plug (so far, to empty it).. How can I know when it is full ? 


Thank You for any & all advice..


----------



## 7394

7394 said:


> Hello-
> 
> 2008 Craftsman 20 hp Lawn Tractor, (46" cut) *with 6 speed Dana transaxle model # D6800-1*
> 
> Noticed a bit of gear oil (80w90) leak from axle oil seal at the rear wheel.
> 
> *Any tricks to change that wheel oil seal ? I haven't pulled the wheel yet.* Figured I should order seals first..
> 
> (Also): Do I need to pull the drive pulley off to get to the rubber plug, to add gear oil ?
> 
> Parts book says it only takes 10 ounces of 80w90, But I can't find a drain plug (so far, to empty it).. How can I know when it is full ?
> 
> 
> Thank You for any & all advice..


OK, Seals are ordered.. 

And there is No drain Plug under the transaxle. So would the fluid level be safe filled to the level where the cases go together (Like 1/2 way point) ? 

Thanks in Advance, Bill


----------



## asat

*transmission leak*

Hi 
I did a search (dana transaxel model#D6800-1 ) and first link was Sears Direct where they show a parts breakdown.

www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirec...1/1510000/P0712040/00001?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=

The only plug i have seen that will enable you to empty/fill seems to be item #3
Go to above link and if this is realy your transmission, maybe someone with more experience could confirm or deny.
Hope this may be of use
asat


----------



## 7394

*asat- * Hello & Thank You, it seems I'll have to this link in the morning. 

PartsDirect.com is currently unavailable due to scheduled maintenance from 11:00PM CST - 6:00AM CST.

Appreciate your help.. Bill

*But heres what using Google found:* Seems this transaxle has a history of leaking. (naturally)..

Quote: "Man, what is it with these 6 speeds leaking. Sears just replaced my mower(2008) with a new machine because mine was leaking just as the OP. The tech that came out said they don't repair the transaxle, only replace them. Problem was, they were on backorder. I also spoke to another member here with the same problem via private message."

Wonder if there is a bad design when they changed over from grease to 90wt oil.......

Ain't it a b****, I had a six speed for 22 years with no trouble. *Got my new machine(DYS4500) and within 18 months, the trans was leaking.* Bet me I am going to watch the new one(YTS4000 now) like a hawk...............Enquote.


----------



## 7394

Sure seems that *Dana* does not mean quality as it used to.. 

When buying this mower, I saw it had a Dana sticker on the transaxle & thought, Good !!! 

Now I certainly feel differently about it.


----------



## 7394

Well research shows this Dana transaxle has quite a few owners experiencing the same slight leak...

What the Sears experts say to replace axle seals, one must remove the transaxle completely, & then separate the top half, replace the seals & re-assemble.. 

Some genius had to design this set-up. Obvious motivation would be imo to sell more parts..

Shame that newer stuff has become about disposable. 

I'm not buying another new tractor, I'll fix my issue.. But if theres a next tractor, may be a much older one that is actually made to be servicable & last..


----------



## 7394

OK, learned today the seals I ordered are on National Back Order.. 

naturally...........


----------

